# Time off not on payslip



## tgtguy2021 (Jan 5, 2022)

So I requested some vacation and time off pay last week, but it isn't showing up on my payslip this week. Any ideas on why? Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 5, 2022)

tgtguy2021 said:


> So I requested some vacation and time off pay last week, but it isn't showing up on my payslip this week. Any ideas on why? Thanks!


 Needs approval by your etl.


----------



## tgtguy2021 (Jan 5, 2022)

@Hardlinesmaster  Thanks!


----------



## SigningLady (Jan 5, 2022)

It also depends on if you worked more than your average hours as well. If you were over, you won't get any of the vacation time. Easiest way to check the status of this is to log into MyTime and see whether the request was denied or still pending.


----------



## tgtguy2021 (Jan 5, 2022)

@SigningLady  Thanks!


----------



## calimero (Jan 5, 2022)

it happened to me once and I was able to get a cash voucher thru my HR. It took a day to get it!


----------

